# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Bintik merah di badan koi

## skandalnjepit

permisi Suhu, ane newbie mau numpang tanya suhu suhu disini, saya ada chagoi & shiro. Di badan chagoi ada bintik merah kecil, tetapi hanya satu bintik saja & tidak hilang hilang. begitu juga di badan shiro ada warna merah & tidak hilang hilang juga. kedua ikan ini sudah ane treatment pakai PK & garam ikan. mungkin suhu disini punya solusi nya untuk mengobati ikan ane...

Terima Kasih sebelumnya...

----------

